# [GAME][FREE] Drippitt! - SHIELD - (Multiplayer Snake)



## Repdrip (Jan 25, 2013)

================================================== 
*A new variation on the Drippitt! Game:
Drippitt! -SHIELD-*
==================================================​
*Simple yet Challenging! A Snake like game.*
You are a Drop of water. Drying out slowly!
Flow around to find the blue Wells, to drink and Grow.

  

Good to play solo: How many levels can you get!
Or play the machine: How long can you stand up against the DrippBott?
And you can play multiplayer games with friends via Bluetooth.

- Appropriate for all ages, kids like children and adults, from age 4 up to 404.
- Can be played on any screen size. Tablet and phone.
- Two control types: Drag with finger or tilt the device and use gravity.
- Play multiplayer games on two devices via Bluetooth. Very fast and no server involved.
- Works on many Android versions. (2.2 and higher)

Have Fun!

see the video: 




Find It: http://play.google.c....drippittshield
Follow: http://twitter.com/Drippitt
Connect: http://www.facebook.com/DrippittGame


----------



## Repdrip (Jan 25, 2013)

Drippitt! -SHIELD- has a QRcode too:


----------



## Repdrip (Jan 25, 2013)

Screenshots:


----------

